# Whittaker "Firefly" 0.46 Glow Engine



## Jasonb (Jul 29, 2012)

The build series for this engine started in Model Engineer magazine a few issues back but there were few photos to go with the text. As it was meant to be a beginners engine I decided to knock one up and take a series of photos that could be posted on the ME website for anyone thinking of building the engine.

The full set of construction drawings and my brief descriptions can be found here for those interested, if not here is the video and a couple of stills.


You tube video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvbnjyrHq8M[/ame] 














J

EDIT
Drawings can also be downloaded from the following
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/glenn.royds/RCM&E/


----------



## vigsgb (Jul 29, 2012)

You did a great job....  I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## ProdEng (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice looking engine and a great build on ME, love the finish on the aluminium parts.  I wonder if it is not just a bit big and complicated for a beginner?  I fancied a go at a Little Dragon, a simple engine that can be simplified further.

Jan


----------



## ixb1 (May 21, 2015)

Hallo Jason
Very nice engine build.Many thanks for plans.
I have a simple question.Why engine name include "46" if displacement of this engine is .40 cu. in. ?


----------



## Jasonb (May 21, 2015)

Don't know, I have not worked it out until now?


----------



## gus (May 21, 2015)

Hi Jasonb.

After the Howell V-2 ,Gus will return to finishing the FireFly. It will be a complete rebuild from scratch.I made too many unforgiving errors. With four engines under the belt,should by now have ample experience and skill to redo same engine.
2 stroke engines is another ball game with very unforgiving fits.


----------



## Jasonb (May 21, 2015)

Gus, you should be able to do it with your eyes closed this time around, you have come on a lot since you tried teh Firefly.

I'm just comming to the end of a couple of 2-strokes myself, a lot of the processes are very similar to teh firefly but there is a lot more work in teh crankcase and front piece


----------



## gus (May 21, 2015)

Jasonb said:


> Gus, you should be able to do it with your eyes closed this time around, you have come on a lot since you tried teh Firefly.
> 
> I'm just comming to the end of a couple of 2-strokes myself, a lot of the processes are very similar to teh firefly but there is a lot more work in teh crankcase and front piece




This is a must build for Gus. Waiting for your video. 

Now back from 4 day ''Eating & Shopping'' in Malaysia with darling wife. She did more than her fair share of shopping. Next destination ---------HongKong -----another Food & Shop Paradise. While both are hale and hearty,best to do all the travelling now before we get wheel chair bound.

Take care.(Its weekend fishing tomorrow!!)


----------



## jimjam66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, Jason.  I had found these plans somewhere, but they looked like anything but a beginners engine to me!  However, it has been duly added to my list - ironically I have an RC plane I built years ago but never got to the covering stage that this engine would be perfect for.  Of course when I go into the attic to collect it I may find the rats have beaten me to it ...


----------

